# Sony NEX 5 lens advice! Plzzz help!



## andynex5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and i'm hoping to get some good advice here. I enjoy taking pictures and i'd like to start learning about photography. I've only owned point and shoots and i'm gonna buy the Sony NEX 5 this week.

I don't know any technical terms and i'm hoping to learn more things once i get that camera and eventually move to a DSLR in the future.

Well, my question is the Sony Nex 5 comes with 2 lenses i.e a 16 mm and an 18mm.

Considering money is not a problem, i'm willing to buy both lenses but i don't know what i'll need the lenses for. When will i use the 16mm or the 18mm.

What are the situations, where i'll need to use those lenses. I read that the 18mm is a zoom lens. But does that mean there's no zoom on the pancake lense?

I'll be taking pictures of landscape and portraits, mostly holiday pictures.

Should i get both lenses?
What are the use of each lense?

Please help! Thank you!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 8, 2010)

"...standard 18-55mm f/3.5-6.3 lens with Optical SteadyShot, and the second is a 16mm f/2.8 pancake prime lens."

The 18-55 would be your standard lens for most situations.  The 16mm (24mm equivalent) is a moderate wide-angle, and, IMO, of rather limited use.


----------



## rpm (Aug 9, 2010)

he can use other Sony lenses but i dont remember if you needed an additional mount or not


----------

